# rhinehart x50 help please



## jbruner7 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I just got the rhinehart x50 today. I read the entire book but I can not find out how to put the pygmy tip on it. I have nigerians. It also has a switch that has a position for S or for D which position should the switch be in and what are they for? 

Also when you disbud is it better to pull the top of and re-burn for a second or should you just burn until you see the copper ring and leave it be? I have heard of doing it both ways, which one is better? 

Thanks everyone going to disbud today if I can figure out how to get the tip on lol..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have NO CLUE, but someone will chime in and help you out. 

Good Luck.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Well not sure if this will make sense but here goes:

Take the tip and place on top of the ring that is part of the X50 (this one is actually for calves), the screw goes under the ring and screws into the pygmy tip. So screw goes under and pygmy tip goes on top and you screw them together so it doesn't move and waalaa, there you have it!! 

I burn for 7-9 seconds and then check and see how it turned out, if a touch up is needed then I touch it up.


----------



## jbruner7 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank You it made perfect sense. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

To answer your other question, put the switch on 'D' which is for dehorning, the 'S' is for soldering, which I guess you can buy an additional tip to solder stuff 

We burn them like K-Ro said, except we flick the tip of the burned bud off and burn for an extra second or two.


----------



## jbruner7 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well got it all figured out and it is all done. It went well but since it was our first time we do not know if we did it right. Will have to wait to see if it starts to grow back. Thanks everyone I really needed an answer and you helped tons. Can not believe that the book does not have those two severely important things in there. I am going to write the company and tell them sometimes green horns buy your products and have no clue how to put them together or use them so include instructions lol.... Thanks a bunch.


----------

